# GRCA National Specialty re-cap of field events!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Post your event experiences and photos here!

Which field event did you attend?
How was your experience?
How much fun did your dog have?

What would you like to do next in the field?


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

*Little late to the party : GRCA Field Trial*

Guess it is late but I can still brag. 

We ran Maci (Semper Mt Hood Maci***) in the Qualifying and Amateur and Mulligan (Semper Cooper's Mulligan, CCA ***) Maci's sire, in the Amateur and Open.
At 31 months old we are proud of Maci, who won the Qualifying (with 76 dogs) and got a 3rd in the Amateur as well. Mulligan got a JAM in the Amateur after having a "stumble" in the last series.


Lee Herskowitz
Semper Retrievers
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Lee!! Wow!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to Maci, Mulligan and you!


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

